# What’s for an older man’s bedroom instead of road signs, sexy beer ad posters, film posters and Nirvana?



## kjmulder (Jul 17, 2021)

I need help


----------



## rogerwh (Mar 1, 2021)

So does this mean you are not married?
I've never had this problem, but I married at 20.


----------



## kjmulder (Jul 17, 2021)

I am only 31 years old


----------



## Domo (Nov 9, 2018)

He's baaaaacccckkkkkkk!


----------



## gthomas785 (Mar 22, 2021)

Dude you've asked this question like 10 times. We cannot help you figure out what you like.
Are you decorating this room for yourself or are you trying to impress someone? Nevermind, don't answer that, it doesn't change anything.
Figure out what stuff you like and decorate accordingly.


----------



## Domo (Nov 9, 2018)

gthomas785 said:


> Dude you've asked this question like 10 times. We cannot help you figure out what you like.
> Are you decorating this room for yourself or are you trying to impress someone? Nevermind, don't answer that, it doesn't change anything.
> Figure out what stuff you like and decorate accordingly.


Based on past posts, I think this could be someone looking for answers for a school project.


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Other than a Good Woman, I don’t have and suggestions for you, no matter how many threads you start with the same question, my answer will be the same, get yourself a Good Woman!


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

It is your room. Do something that makes you happy. People have different tastes.

You apparently haven't liked the other suggestions in your multiple other post asking the same question. I doubt this time will be different.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Well, to be fair, this is a question about an older man's tastes. He hasn't asked that to my knowledge. People have different skills & for some, Art isn't one of them.
So, try some suggestions for over 30. 😊
(I haven't been an older man, but, have known quite a few..)

What are your interests and hobbies? I know you like pink walls. You can pick a poster whose colors you like and decorate from that.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Nik, this guy has been hounding the forum for quite a while just wanting to know what to decorate his room with. Click on his posts to find out. He is single, likes men, and lives at home, so there's not much you can do to inspire him.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

chandler48 said:


> Nik, this guy has been hounding the forum for quite a while just wanting to know what to decorate his room with. Click on his posts to find out. He is single, likes men, and lives at home, so there's not much you can do to inspire him.


You never know when someone is sincere. It takes all kinds. Yes, I read his threads & even had a hula dancer taken off for being too risque.


----------



## kjmulder (Jul 17, 2021)

Nik333 said:


> Well, to be fair, this is a question about an older man's tastes. He hasn't asked that to my knowledge. People have different skills & for some, Art isn't one of them.
> So, try some suggestions for over 30. 😊
> (I haven't been an older man, but, have known quite a few..)
> 
> ...


My Hobbies are art, I mostly am interested in pop art my influence is Andy Warhol I like music but I haven’t found a decade I also like working out and movies


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

You need a place to sleep, a place to keep your clothes, a pile of condoms, an alarm clock and a smoke detector. If you think you need anything else, enroll in man school.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

You never liked my other suggestions, So, I'll pile on .

Look into RuPaul.

It has stuff that you might like. 

Me personally, I still have a poster of Loni Anderson in a white bikini, from the early 80's on my wall. 

I also have Horses, Hotrods, and landscapes, among other things on my walls.

ED


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

kjmulder said:


> My Hobbies are art, I mostly am interested in pop art my influence is Andy Warhol I like music but I haven’t found a decade I also like working out and movies


Regarding music, I think the type of music is called a genre since a decade would include all of the types, usually, including opera.
Movie posters are great. Which movies are your favorites? Edit - I see you mentioned you didn't want film posters.

I can't say I like Warhol's portraits but his chrysanthemum series is nice -









Spotlight: How Andy Warhol’s Chrysanthemum Prints Celebrated Japanese Culture | Artnet News


Warhol's "Kiku" series consisted of 300 screenprint portfolios of the flower that symbolize the Japanese Emperor.




news.artnet.com





The Red Fort in India is pink. I've been there & it's amazing -


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Working out poster -


----------



## cee3peeoh (Sep 12, 2017)

chandler48 said:


> Nik, this guy has been hounding the forum for quite a while just wanting to know what to decorate his room with. Click on his posts to find out. He is single, likes men, and lives at home, so there's not much you can do to inspire him.


Single? Likes men?
Shouldn't have any problem interior decorating.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I think the likes men part was made up here, Give him a break, please


----------



## Domo (Nov 9, 2018)

But, wait - any Hunter Biden painting would be a good choice!


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

moms basement


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I can't believe I have to put this up -









DIY Chatroom Community Rules


The following is a list of basic guidelines about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Use, and Advertising Rules. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have any...




www.diychatroom.com


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Have you looked through these?



https://fineartamerica.com/shop/posters?gclid=EAIaIQobChMI7_XRq7n88wIVyMqUCR2IeQrkEAAYASAAEgL3ofD_BwE


----------



## Roxygal (Sep 4, 2019)

I think the OP is just having fun with everyone.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

A friendly reminder about the rules.



> 2. Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on DIY Chatroom.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name-calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.


----------



## Davejss (May 14, 2012)

You should get a Salvadore Dali print of two blindfolded dental hygienists trying to make a circle on an Etch-a-Sketch.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

No one to my knowledge has treated this poster with "disrespect". What I have done is state what has been said in previous posts. I have not made anything up, as alluded to. He is truly having fun with us and we are just eating it up, being protected by rules of the forum. He has been decorating this bedroom for nearly a year, now, and when the waves settle down, he stirs up the pot.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

chandler48 said:


> No one to my knowledge has treated this poster with "disrespect". What I have done is state what has been said in previous posts. I have not made anything up, as alluded to. He is truly having fun with us and we are just eating it up, being protected by rules of the forum. He has been decorating this bedroom for nearly a year, now, and when the waves settle down, he stirs up the pot.



OP is 

On my official IGNORE list.

A first for me.

ED


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

chandler48 said:


> He is truly having fun with us


the way i read it, thats not the case. i have seen this on other forums.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

9 Ideas to Turn Your Bachelor Pad from Tacky to Classy


Having an XY chromosome doesn’t mean you shouldn’t or can’t have a bangin’ place. If decking out your home feels like a challenge, you’re in good company. Men, especially single men, often feel like…




medium.com





I put this up before & it suffered a mishap.









7 Must-Follow Steps for Decorating with Pink


Interior designer Caleb Anderson wants us to leave our preconceived notions about the vibrant hue at the door




www.architecturaldigest.com


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Guys, when you have 16 out of 30 unhelpful comments, including comments on sexual preference. . . . . . ( potential Discrimination) preference which you don't actually know, by construction workers who normally don't comment on Interior Decorating. . . there is something wrong & it's not him.

Be classy & let people who want to help do so. He asked for help this time and responded.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Nik. i think you misunderstood me, but thats ok, i will leave it at that.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Guys, leave Nik to deal with him and save your sanity.


----------

